
The node_modules problem - fagnerbrack
https://dev.to/leoat12/the-nodemodules-problem-29dc
======
wingi
Why do you want to copy the node-Modules folder? It's faster re-created by
"npm install". Why not move the folder - it's faster than copies (or you use
windows)?

